# what tires to get



## kedz42 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi I do about 40 res accounts Im using a chvy 1500 looking for the best tire to get I was thinking BF All terrains any suggestions?Im going to stick with the original size. what you think?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

My BFG AT in size 285/17/70 have worn down pretty fast. I should get 3 seasons of plowing out of them, which is about 12 months total on the truck. I haven't used the tires in the non-snow seasons at all so they are wearing fast............


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm currently running Goodyear Wrangler ProGrade Silent Armor's year round and love them. They do an excellent job in all types of weather and seem to be wearing very well. Worth the money, I think. So much so that I put a set on my wifes Pathfinder this past winter.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

For best results, get a set of dedicated snow tires (M&S or Mud and Snow). All season tires are just that - kind good for this and kind of good for that, but not the best for either. Power and torque are a good share of the plowing equation, but without the tires for traction, all the power and torque in the world wont matter.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Mick;788265 said:


> For best results, get a set of dedicated snow tires (M&S or Mud and Snow). All season tires are just that - kind good for this and kind of good for that, but not the best for either. Power and torque are a good share of the plowing equation, but without the tires for traction, all the power and torque in the world wont matter.


I agree with Mick to a point. I chose to go with the Wranglers because they are severe weather rated (the little mountain & snowflake), meaning you would not be required to use chains where most other tires would need them. The ProComp A/T's have this rating and are excellent tires as well, but were far too pricey for my blood (at least in my area anyway). I could not justify purchasing a dedicated set and an additional set of rims.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Dedicated tires would obviously perform the best, but seeing that you are in IL like myself.......we dont get the snow some of these other guys get, and its pretty flat here, so its hard to justify the extra set of wheels/tires IMO.......I am planning to replace my 07 3500 stock tires (215/85 R16) this fall with a 235/85 R16 all terrain tire (not sure on brand yet). Like what has been said, they are good at everything but the best at nothing.....proper ballast and a decent all terrain tire, and you should be good 2 go.

We have had a set of BFG all terrains on the blazer we run for 4 seasons now, and they have performed flawlessly....and still have a couple more seasons to go yet. This truck rarely gets driven the rest of the year, which is a factor in the extended tire life...........

There is a site you can go to that will give you the run down on tire sizing, and what your limits are before you start getting into problems.....I think if you type in "tire sizing" something will come up?.........IMO, if you are running stock tires now, a slightly taller & slightly narrower tire will make a huge difference without getting into modifications. The replacement tire size I showed above for my 3500 is "almost" 1.5 inches taller & 1 inch wider. I would like to stay the same width and get a slightly taller tire, but I couldnt find it for this truck.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Round tubeless pneumatic tires are most common. There are dozens of threads on this. Guys are as crazy about the tires they use as the color of their plow or the emblem on the grill. Some guys like the super aggressive tires, others prefer a milder tread. I personally run Mastercraft MSR with studs in the winter. Most dedicated snow tires have a very mild tread, with lots of siping and small blocks. I have plowed with several different brands, these are by the best I have used. Truck calls for 245/75/16. My snows are 235/85/16. A little narrower, a little taller. Narrow vs wide will also generate hours of forum reading enjoyment.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Treadwrights with the walnut shells in em.
My buddy calls them "those nutty tires"
100 bucks a piece and the best traction of any tire I have used, if the weight was good in the back and it was fairly flat then pushing in 2wd was usually all that was needed even in our bigger storms.
Holding up very well with 10k so far, decent wear 
Oh boy there are lots of threads for this though, to each his own


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

NOT Dunlop Radial Rover AT's


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I was just reading about the treadwrights. They look pretty cool.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2COR517;788334 said:


> Round tubeless pneumatic tires are most common.
> 
> The only thing we all agree on
> 
> ...


No doubt


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Cooper M+S


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

IMAGE;788671 said:


> NOT Dunlop Radial Rover AT's


I've never heard anything good about Dunlop period..


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Turf Commando;788894 said:


> I've never heard anything good about Dunlop period..


I put a new set of Dunlops on my wife's car. The reviews on Tire Rack were perfect so I figured I was buying a quality product. Boy was I wrong. I think they make their tires out of concrete  Seriously, they are the roughest riding tire I have ever had.

All I can say is NEVER AGAIN


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd like to add Dominator to the worst tire list ...


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I put a set of Silent Armors on my 04 and they were returned 2 days later. They killed my MPG and rode like crap. I have a set of Dunlops on now and they've been great.


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

*I agree with SNOCRETE*



snocrete;788304 said:


> Dedicated tires would obviously perform the best, but seeing that you are in IL like myself.......QUOTE]
> 
> In my opinion, I have had the best luck with Michelin and BF Goodrich. Michelin owns BF and they seem to have a great all terain tire and snow tire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Agreed... I have Michelin and they wear great only have 40% left on my A/T's but they can do another season if need be ...


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I got A set of Hankook DynaPro ATM RF10 for my chevy dump and so far I love the tires. The look good and hold the ground well and so far have not worn at all and they normally are supporting 7 tons. I plan to get a set on both my fords in a bigger size before this winter. They are priced real well and have great reviews. I got mine here http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/ti...M+RF10&typ=Truck/SUV&postalCodeSelected=60193


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

This tire I'm considering ...http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/fi...set=50&rcz=60193&pc=43535&rc=ILCINT&fsv=false


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

BFG All Terrains were awesome in the snow, but I have had then on my truck since October 08 and they are will have no tread left in the rear by spring. Less than 10K miles. I would never buy them again, too expensive for how fast they wear. If you do get something like this soft tire, you need different tires for summer. Otherwise you are looking at 1200 bucks a year for tires.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

theguynextdoor;792805 said:


> ... no tread left in the rear by spring.


Do you have a heavy right foot? What pressure do you run?

I only ask because your service life is very short compared to my and others' experience?


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

I run Mud Terrains in the winter and love them. Some say that they suck in just a few inches of snow but i love the deep tread voids for eating through that deep snow. The only thing that they arent the best on is ice, other than that they have been excellent. Before this snow season i will be purchasing a set of toyo open country M/Ts in 285/75/16


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Anybody ever use Toyo Open Country? There is two different treads, one is more aggressive than another, I choose the more aggressive and use those just for winter. With enough weight in the box you can plow in 2wd.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Have only heard good things about the toyo open country m/ts, everyone says they wear like steel and come in load ratings close to 4000 lbs a tire


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I love mine, I'm on my 6th set. A tad noisy in the summer though.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

try firestone winterforce. they clean out good.they are soft compound and wear out fast but they aren't expensive.


----------



## ABDIRT (Sep 2, 2008)

I just put a set of Michilen LTX M/S on my one tone dually, they are a little more money but, they are a 65000 mile tire, work great in the snow and the truck rides much better. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

we are running cooper ATR's they are great, we are also running some chapperals. I have a set on the wifes truck/back up truck, been on there for 5 years now, theres still 20% left that truck gets about 24K a year on it you do the math!! I think i paid about 125 per tire installed for the chaps.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

all these threads and no one says yokohama, love my yokohama geolanders, great tires, exspensive, but i would put them up against anything.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I love my Bridgestone Dueller REVO AT's, you better keep em rotated though. You might get 20k miles out of them. Awesome in the snow though.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

JeffNY;875332 said:


> I love my Bridgestone Dueller REVO AT's, you better keep em rotated though. You might get 20k miles out of them. Awesome in the snow though.


i had revo,s on my last truck .they were most excellent ,but hard on the wallet


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

buckwheat_la;875324 said:


> all these threads and no one says yokohama, love my yokohama geolanders, great tires, exspensive, but i would put them up against anything.


I had some yokohama's on one of my old trucks, i liked them alot, but they were way more than i wanted to spend and dont last as long as some of the other tires i have run.


----------



## prostk2 (Oct 18, 2009)

JEFFNY
I was looking at possibly getting a set of the Revo's. What load range and pressure do you run? I have LT265/75/16 D BFG All Terrains and run them year round. I have about 48K on them and will need to replace due to dry rotting around tread area. I would hesitate to buy the Revos if you are only getting 20K out of them. Thanks for the information and good luck this year!!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

If you want the BEST PLOWING tire then Blizzak. Do some research on them.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

theplowmeister;876336 said:


> If you want the BEST PLOWING tire then Blizzak. Do some research on them.


Anyone ever used both Blizzak and Hakkapelitta?


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

2COR517;876350 said:


> Anyone ever used both Blizzak and Hakkapelitta?


Id use one or the other, I wouldn't mix them.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

prostk2;876307 said:


> JEFFNY
> I was looking at possibly getting a set of the Revo's. What load range and pressure do you run? I have LT265/75/16 D BFG All Terrains and run them year round. I have about 48K on them and will need to replace due to dry rotting around tread area. I would hesitate to buy the Revos if you are only getting 20K out of them. Thanks for the information and good luck this year!!


I think they only go up to load range D, its one less than what i should be running, but ive never had any problem, I've hauled 8k lbs behind me more than once. As far as the tire pressure, I have no idea, whatever they put in them when I bought them, maybe 65? I can honestly say ive never checked them, they do that when they rotate them. 
They're really awesome in the snow, you sacrifice mileage when you want a good snow tire, and alot has to do with how you drive, if you take it easy, they might last you 30-50k miles. I don't 'take it easy', I don't have time for that. 
I think they have a rebate on them on tirerack right now, thats where I get them. Just make sure you rotate them every 4k miles. Im not kidding. 
I'll be buying my 3rd set when I get my new truck.


----------



## breadoflife (Oct 21, 2009)

Anybody tried these? cheap and they look and sound like a good deal...Hankook Winter iPike W409

http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/fi...yr=1977&pc=11203&cf=false&vid=003535&sw=false


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

check out Firestone's Winterforce.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

has anyone out there had any luck with Firestone Transforce AT's? just bought a truck with a with them on it& know nothing about them.


----------



## prostk2 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have not personally owned these tires---a friend of mine has and I know how he drives and had good luck with them. Chevy 3500 dually. Only problem he said was if you do a lot of city driving you might need to rotate them more often. Hope this helps---what truck did you get? Congrats on the new purchase and good luck plowing!!!


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I've read good things about Kumho KL78's. Quiet with good snow/ice traction. These are lower priced than most other brands. 
http://www.kumhousa.com/Tire.aspx?id=8ce40218-bc5c-47d0-ac9c-3207a8c1c3a3&cat=25

Just treaded up my plow truck this month. I wanted something kinda fun. BFG At's too common for me. I went with Dick Cepek FCII this time 285/75-16.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

Brucester1;878591 said:


> has anyone out there had any luck with Firestone Transforce AT's? just bought a truck with a with them on it& know nothing about them.


thats all i buy.....very aggresssive / competitive tread at a reasonable price


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

prostk2;878813 said:


> I have not personally owned these tires---a friend of mine has and I know how he drives and had good luck with them. Chevy 3500 dually. Only problem he said was if you do a lot of city driving you might need to rotate them more often. Hope this helps---what truck did you get? Congrats on the new purchase and good luck plowing!!!


got a 95 G M C 2500 .came with plow and new tire,s thank,s 4 the input .and thank you Deco


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I run BFG A/T's on my srw trucks and they work well for us. The don't have the best longevity, but seem to be a softer compound and a deep tread. Works good.


----------



## DJMAUCTION (Oct 10, 2007)

All my trucks have these: dynapro atm's E RATED

http://www.hankooktireusa.com/Product/product_main.aspx?pageNum=1&subNum=1&ChildNum=1&FnCode=01


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

i love my bfg all terrains but htey are wearing fast and dryrotting


----------



## prostk2 (Oct 18, 2009)

AGM

What mileage did you get out of the BFG AT's?
Just curiyos----good luck plowing this year!!


----------



## French frog (Nov 24, 2009)

Goodyear Duro Trak 265/75/16


----------



## dr_destructo (Nov 30, 2006)

General Grabber A/T2 are great. Have them on my F250 and Jeep. Awesome traction even in 2wd. Quiet and still has good ride. Got @ 10k miles on mine so far and they still look new.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

dr_destructo;882855 said:


> General Grabber A/T2 are great. Have them on my F250 and Jeep. Awesome traction even in 2wd. Quiet and still has good ride. Got @ 10k miles on mine so far and they still look new.


Your testimony on these tires is unusual. I hated them. Even brand new with studs I couldn't do anything.


----------



## mx495 (Oct 29, 2004)

07 2500HD Classic I put on BFG A/T at 2000 miles. They have about 20% tread left and I have 28,000 on the truck now. 2 seasons of plowing two seasons of pulling an enclosed trailer @ 7000 lbs. Only driven empty about 10% of the time. Rotated twice. 285'on aftermarket wheels. Not too bad I don't think, they work good in my opinion.


----------



## dam (Oct 28, 2008)

I had Transforce AT's on my F250 and I liked them so much I just put a set on my F350. They are a great tire for plowing.


----------

